# What Is APRI Registry? Scam?



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I've never heard of this, only AKC. My neighbor is supposedly buying a purebred puppy that only has APRI registry papers. Is she being scammed?


----------



## Steph_31 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would never buy a dog that had any registry other than AKC. My personal reasons only. Yes, the puppy could be purebred, but there's also a chance that it couldn't be. Same with AKC though. Here's some information on APRI: https://www.aprpets.org/FAQs.html 

What kind of dog is she getting and do you know anything about the breeder? I hope that she has done her homework.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I believe it's a scam. The APRI is "The nationâs only pet registration service dedicated to the preservation and promotion of pet ownership and the professional pet industry." This is directly off their website (http://www.aprpets.org/page.php?3). So basically it's for puppy mills.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

They probably designed the "papers" you get from the pet store that the county shelter gives to those that adopt the "purebreds". Again, if our lawmakers so chose, they could stop the puppy mills.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

No its not a scam, its a registry that was started by commercial breeders a number of years ago after the AKC sent out this very unpleasant letter deriding commercial breeders, some sort of 'gut reaction' thing. These are the same commercial breeders who have supported and spent millions of dollars in litter fees, and the AKC states basicly that the CB's disgust them. Not too disgusting to take their money, or to go to the Missouri Breeders Asso and throw money at them trying to rebuild good will. AKC is a sponser of MPBA-Missouri Professional Breeders Association. Or get this, the AKC sent out all these letters to CB's stating that they would waive all late fees and register dogs, regardless of age, and their prior litters if the CB's would come back to them. Most APRI dogs were AKC dogs, they have somewhat higher standards than say CKC or ACA, but still they are what they are, a registry, which is exactly what the AKC is supposed to be. A very small percentage of the AKC's income comes from fancier registrations, the bulk of it has always come from the commercial breeders, and one-shot-wonders, folks who breed the family dog once. The dog is most likely purebred, unlike CKC who will reg a dog with three pictures and your say so and no prior lineage APRI requires three gens and the paperwork to back it up. APRI is far more common out west than on the east coast, we see a lot of dogs with ACA papers here, don't get me started on that faux registry. Quite frankly the only registry with any integrity is the United Kennel Club, their the only registry that pulled registry priveledges of commercial breeders who went over to them.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

American Pet Registry was started and is run by commercial breeders aka puppy mills. The puppy probably is purebred, but it or its parents or grandparents were more than likely from a puppy mill. I would not count on health, confirmation or temperment being excellent.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I am not a huge fan of the AKC, I think they push more for confirmation then anything else and their working titles are usually a bit easy to obtain IMO. That said atleast they hold some type of events for breeders to compete agianst each other and judge their dogs against other examples of the breed. These "commercial registeries do not, they are there simply to have dogs papered for the buyers. I personally would only buy a dog registered with a creditable registry like the AKC, UKC or Canadian Kennel club. If its a rare breed not recongised by a large registry yet, I would look for dogs registered with the breeds club.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

*APR *is a registry for backyard breeders and they require very little info on your pet to actually register them. 
*APRI* is a registry for puppy mills and alot of the dogs at pet stores are register this way since they do not want anyone looking at them or there operation too closely. 
I would not pay full price for a dog that is registered with either of them. I would consider the dog unregistered and offer a price accordingly. 
I have had experience with both registeries and they people who use them and I was not impressed. Your friend can read about them on them web, just tell her to do a google search.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info. I will pass this on to my neighbor and hopefully this will help her make a more informed decision.


----------



## syb123 (Jun 24, 2015)

APRI registry is not a scam. It is a legit company. I have, in the past, personally dealt with AKC, APRI, AND ACA. They are all just a registry for animals. The type of registry used does not mean it comes from a puppy mill. Do you even know what a puppy mill is? I seriously doubt it. You cannot register your dog under APRI registry unless both parents are already registered APRI. One thing I do know is, if someone is a licensed breeder, whether their dogs are registered APRI or AKC, they have to follow the same exact laws/rules for breeding, housing, feeding, etc. They are thoroughly inspected by state and feds. The rules are so strict there is NO WAY a licensed breeder could be labeled a "puppy mill". To the person who started this thread: If you have purchased a dog that is registered under APRI, be just as proud of that dog as you would if he was registered under AKC! His registration papers does not make him a better/lesser dog. He will love you just the same!


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

syb123 said:


> APRI registry is not a scam. It is a legit company. I have, in the past, personally dealt with AKC, APRI, AND ACA. They are all just a registry for animals. The type of registry used does not mean it comes from a puppy mill. Do you even know what a puppy mill is? I seriously doubt it. You cannot register your dog under APRI registry unless both parents are already registered APRI. One thing I do know is, if someone is a licensed breeder, whether their dogs are registered APRI or AKC, they have to follow the same exact laws/rules for breeding, housing, feeding, etc. They are thoroughly inspected by state and feds. The rules are so strict there is NO WAY a licensed breeder could be labeled a "puppy mill". To the person who started this thread: If you have purchased a dog that is registered under APRI, be just as proud of that dog as you would if he was registered under AKC! His registration papers does not make him a better/lesser dog. He will love you just the same!


You don't know what you're talking about. Private, hobby, exhibition, whatever you want to call them, breeders, and that includes unfortunately careless backyard breeders, do not require any type of state or federal license and there are few laws which apply to them which do not also apply to the average pet owner. The only types of breeders which require federal licensing and the type of scrutiny and inspections which you are talking about are commercial breeders which sell to pet stores, AKA, puppy mills. It also includes companies which breed dogs specifically for medical research, but those should not be confused with puppy mills. The commercial breeder puppy mills can and do still meet minimum standards for care and cleanliness and still produce inferior animals due to complete lack of concern for genetic problems and selective breeding. Anything that looks like a certain breed is considered so and used in the breeding program regardless of parentage. The AKC is far from perfect, but these new start up registries have popped up simply to make use of animals that cannot meet the registration standards of the AKC. The average pet owner doesn't take the time to educate herself on what that does and does not mean, and often doesn't even know or care that the only legitimate all breed registries in the US are the AKC and the UKC. She is easily impressed and fooled that a dog with "papers" is more valuable than one without, without even knowing what that means. And so the scam artists have found a way to take advantage of that ignorance.


----------



## Ruby64 (Mar 18, 2021)

Songbird said:


> I've never heard of this, only AKC. My neighbor is supposedly buying a purebred puppy that only has APRI registry papers. Is she being scammed?


I know this was written long ago. I felt it needed to be answer with someone with experience. Not heresy. 
Apri has fought for BREEDERS RIGHTS, Period they dont point fingers and name call breeders to fit the narrative of the HSUS, ASPCA, or any of the other multi million dollar animal rights groups. 
APRI has been fighting for these rights since AKC stated throwing their PAYING breeders under the bus. I personally know one of the men that fights everyday for YOUR right to have purebred dogs AND to breed them if you want to. 
AKC GAVE a young ***** of mine to the people that were boarding her for me... after she was "accidentally" bred by their dog. That young ***** is STILL in my name at APRI. Without a court order or my signature that will not be changed. Sooo if you are looking for an ethical company look a lil deeper. There are MANY reasons AKC numbers DROP EVERY year. 
Mine used to be tri registered because I also enjoy weight pulls. But none of mine will ever be Registered with MY money through AKC. THEY also registered the litter that was due any day that was conceived 6 weeks before my name was removed or i was notified!!!
Illegal according to AKC standards!!


----------



## Newbluemoon (May 20, 2021)

Ruby64 said:


> I know this was written long ago. I felt it needed to be answer with someone with experience. Not heresy.
> Apri has fought for BREEDERS RIGHTS, Period they dont point fingers and name call breeders to fit the narrative of the HSUS, ASPCA, or any of the other multi million dollar animal rights groups.
> APRI has been fighting for these rights since AKC stated throwing their PAYING breeders under the bus. I personally know one of the men that fights everyday for YOUR right to have purebred dogs AND to breed them if you want to.
> AKC GAVE a young *** of mine to the people that were boarding her for me... after she was "accidentally" bred by their dog. That young *** is STILL in my name at APRI. Without a court order or my signature that will not be changed. Sooo if you are looking for an ethical company look a lil deeper. There are MANY reasons AKC numbers DROP EVERY year.
> ...


My question for you is if I have an akc limited registration for my dog and I want to dual register with apri, will apri give me a limited registration as well or will there be no restrictions on it? Thanks


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Newbluemoon said:


> My question for you is if I have an akc limited registration for my dog and I want to dual register with apri, will apri give me a limited registration as well or will there be no restrictions on it? Thanks


If the dog has a limited registration, it's put there by the breeder. You need to find out why.


----------



## Rubyfifer64 (9 d ago)

Steph_31 said:


> I would never buy a dog that had any registry other than AKC. My personal reasons only. Yes, the puppy could be purebred, but there's also a chance that it couldn't be. Same with AKC though. Here's some information on APRI: https://www.aprpets.org/FAQs.html
> 
> What kind of dog is she getting and do you know anything about the breeder? I hope that she has done her homework.


APRI has more ethics then AKC. AKC changed paperwork on one of my boxers that I had bought. Yes changed it although I sent them 23 pages of documents proving I owned her. 
That was 10 years ago APRI still has her in my name. They will not change it without a court order or my signature. AKC had Neither. 
These are all company's that hold the registration info on our bloodlines. Like you have to register your car with the DMV... WE Register to show the lineage behind our animals. APRI also has confirmation shows. They have been fighting for breeders and pet owners rights for about 30 years. Be thankful.


----------

